# New pt "vs" Estab pt



## TLC (Jun 27, 2011)

I work in a multi practice office, familypractice,obg,intmed,peds and we have a urgent care starting at 5:00pm and weekends. My question is if a new pt comes into urgent care and is charged a "new pt" code, then at a later date goes to another dr in our facility for a new pt exam can they also charge a "new pt visit"....or if the pt is seen by and intmed dr for a "new pt visit", can they than at a later date see a family practice dr as a "new pt" or vice versa between "the different specialties". Sorry if confusing.
PS, we do all use the same "NPI" number


----------



## eadun2000 (Jun 27, 2011)

TLC said:


> I work in a multi practice office, familypractice,obg,intmed,peds and we have a urgent care starting at 5:00pm and weekends. My question is if a new pt comes into urgent care and is charged a "new pt" code, then at a later date goes to another dr in our facility for a new pt exam can they also charge a "new pt visit"....or if the pt is seen by and intmed dr for a "new pt visit", can they than at a later date see a family practice dr as a "new pt" or vice versa between "the different specialties". Sorry if confusing.
> PS, we do all use the same "NPI" number



Same practice, different specialties equal new patient.  Let me further explain.  Say peds doc sees patient on Friday as a new patient and OBG on Tuesday, it would also be a new patient (assuming in this situation the patient has not been seen in three years by either one).  Now, if patient sees Peds on friday (as a new patient) and again on Tuesday, it is established.  I hope I did not confuse you.


----------



## zanalee (Jun 27, 2011)

The hospital i work for int med, fam med, and urgent care falls under the same group.


----------

